# Random NON-POLITICAL Campfire Stuff #4...



## 1eyefishing (Mar 11, 2022)

Show us what you got!


----------



## Doug B. (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Mars (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 11, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> View attachment 1140412


That anti-seize gets all over EVERYTHING!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 11, 2022)

https://youtube.com/shorts/3oDl1BmlgmI?feature=share


----------



## Hickory Nut (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 12, 2022)

Who’s old lady is this ?


----------



## Whitefeather (Mar 12, 2022)

mark-7mag said:


> Who’s old lady is this ? View attachment 1140584


Definitely not mine. She has Earnhardt ink.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 13, 2022)

RULES FOR SONS:
1. Never shake a man’s hand sitting down.
2. Don’t enter a pool by the stairs.
3. The man at the BBQ Grill is the closest thing to a king.
4. In a negotiation, never make the first offer.
5. Request the late check-out.
6. When entrusted with a secret, keep it.
7. Hold your heroes to a higher standard.
8. Return a borrowed car with a full tank of gas.
9. Play with passion or not at all…
10. When shaking hands, grip firmly and look them in the eye.
11. Don’t let a wishbone grow where a backbone should be.
12. If you need music on the beach, you’re missing the point.
13. Carry two handkerchiefs. The one in your back pocket is for you. The one in your breast pocket is for her.
14. You marry the girl, you marry her family.
15. Be like a duck. Remain calm on the surface and paddle like crazy underneath.
16. Experience the serenity of traveling alone.
17. Never be afraid to ask out the best looking girl in the room.
18. Never turn down a breath mint.
19. A sport coat is worth 1000 words.
20. Try writing your own eulogy. Never stop revising.
21. Thank a veteran. Then make it up to him.
22. Eat lunch with the new kid.
23. After writing an angry email, read it carefully. Then delete it.
24. Ask your mom to play. She won’t let you win.
25. Manners maketh the man.
26. Give credit. Take the blame.
27. Stand up to Bullies. Protect those bullied.
28. Write down your dreams.
29. Always protect your siblings (and teammates).
30. Be confident and humble at the same time.
31. Call and visit your parents often. They miss you.
32. The healthiest relationships are those where you’re a team; where you respect, protect, and stand up for each other.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 13, 2022)

Good advice.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> RULES FOR SONS:
> 1. Never shake a man’s hand sitting down.
> 2. Don’t enter a pool by the stairs.
> 3. The man at the BBQ Grill is the closest thing to a king.
> ...


GREAT POST!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Mar 13, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GREAT POST!


It is.

Shared it with my son (who in his early 20s already had 99% of that down pat.


----------



## ngamtns (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## campboy (Mar 13, 2022)

credit to @BARFOOTLARRY


----------



## campboy (Mar 13, 2022)

mark-7mag said:


> Who’s old lady is this ? View attachment 1140584



Billy's


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (Mar 14, 2022)

ngamtns said:


> View attachment 1140716


Need gourd seed?


----------



## Doug B. (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## campboy (Mar 18, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1141229


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 18, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1141466


----------



## Doug B. (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Mar 19, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1141622


TWC just had a segment on EV. They began it with "with gas prices so high you may want to consider buying a EV! Here's the latest blah,blah,blah". I turned the channel.


----------



## Doug B. (Mar 19, 2022)

4HAND said:


> TWC just had a segment on EV. They began it with "with gas prices so high you may want to consider buying a EV! Here's the latest blah,blah,blah". I turned the channel.


They make them sound way better! It's just a way to force everybody to do what they are pushing.


----------



## BassRaider (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Kowtown (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## ddgarcia (Mar 19, 2022)

Dub said:


>


Except it's not a foreign government that we're worried about or that is worried about US possessing them


----------



## Dub (Mar 19, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> Except it's not a foreign government that we're worried about or that is worried about US possessing them



Actually there is worry about the UN view and their influence on our government under certain leadership.


----------



## Dub (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 21, 2022)

Farm physics 101  You gonna learn something today son.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 22, 2022)

What number do you see ?  Look twice


----------



## Pig Predator (Mar 22, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> What number do you see ?  Look twice
> 
> View attachment 1142163


8452839


----------



## BassRaider (Mar 22, 2022)

8675309


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Mar 22, 2022)

45183 is all I got


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Mar 22, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> 8452839


Ok i am receiving that # too after another look see.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 22, 2022)

BassRaider said:


> 8675309


----------



## Whitefeather (Mar 22, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> What number do you see ?  Look twice
> 
> View attachment 1142163


45283. What did I win?


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 22, 2022)

I never was real good at numbers.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 22, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> 45283. What did I win?


You left out 2 numbers


----------



## Whitefeather (Mar 22, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> You left out 2 numbers


Well technically that all the numbers that I saw


----------



## flyrod444 (Mar 22, 2022)

3452839


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 22, 2022)

^^^^^thats what I saw


----------



## Doug B. (Mar 22, 2022)

__


----------



## Doug B. (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 24, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1142511


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 24, 2022)

dwhee87 said:


> View attachment 1142512


Dang!
 I can't find a pump that will pump more than a $100..


----------



## ddgarcia (Mar 24, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Dang!
> I can't find a pump that will pump more than a $100..


They just bumped my "local" one up 2 weeks ago. Not sure how high but I did manage to get a $122 fill up last time


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 24, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> They just bumped my "local" one up 2 weeks ago. Not sure how high but I did manage to get a $122 fill up last time


AwEsOmE!


----------



## ddgarcia (Mar 24, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> AwEsOmE!


Yeah, just like another role in your head

Let's go Brandon!!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 25, 2022)

Race is fixen to start !!!


----------



## Hickory Nut (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Mar 26, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1142762


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## bilgerat (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 27, 2022)

The age difference


----------



## Geffellz18 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> What number do you see ?  Look twice
> 
> View attachment 1142163


3452839


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 27, 2022)

BR 549.


----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 28, 2022)

What did Will Smith leave on Chris Rock's cheek? 
Fresh Prints.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 28, 2022)

__


----------



## Doug B. (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## ddgarcia (Mar 28, 2022)

Dub said:


>


A full bladder as well


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 28, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> A full bladder as well


A buzz


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## crackerdave (Mar 30, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


>


I still get a thrill watching a bobber go under.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 30, 2022)

__


----------



## Doug B. (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## trad bow (Mar 31, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1143581


Being it’s a shotgun and not a rifle, I still think it may just be a scope CC on a rige


----------



## Dub (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## campboy (Apr 1, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1143704


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 1, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1142751


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 2, 2022)

*Anybody wanna take a shot at this ? *

**


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 2, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> *Anybody wanna take a shot at this ? *
> 
> *View attachment 1144045*


I’ll start. Does Osprey taste anything like Bald Eagle ?


----------



## Whitefeather (Apr 2, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> *Anybody wanna take a shot at this ? *
> 
> *View attachment 1144045*


Licenses have expiration dates?


----------



## Buck70 (Apr 2, 2022)

Was I wrong when I shot your decoy last night?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2022)

Do you have a quota like real cops?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 2, 2022)

https://youtube.com/shorts/oSG4JIQYZz0?feature=share


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Buck70 (Apr 3, 2022)

6


----------



## hunt n duck (Apr 3, 2022)

11


----------



## slow motion (Apr 3, 2022)

12. Did I win?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 3, 2022)

8


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 3, 2022)

10


----------



## Whitefeather (Apr 3, 2022)

16. (Beer vision)


----------



## basstrkr (Apr 3, 2022)

10 1/2


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 4, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1144323


10


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 4, 2022)

10


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2022)

10


----------



## HughW2 (Apr 4, 2022)

10


----------



## OwlRNothing (Apr 4, 2022)

My one attempt at sheepherding. Best caption wins 1000 lashes with a wet noodle.


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 4, 2022)

OwlRNothing said:


> My one attempt at sheepherding. Best caption wins 1000 lashes with a wet noodle.


They’re moving out of the road, close enough!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 4, 2022)

Must be that “ karate kid “crane stance.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 4, 2022)

OwlRNothing said:


> My one attempt at sheepherding. Best caption wins 1000 lashes with a wet noodle.



...And the Blue Heeler laughed, and shook his head so hard he lost his collar...


----------



## Whitefeather (Apr 4, 2022)

OwlRNothing said:


> My one attempt at sheepherding. Best caption wins 1000 lashes with a wet noodle.


I have a Question….Why is that fellers’ pants legs stuck in his boots??? 
Something about them getting their heads stuck in the fence. My grandfather referred to them as Montana women


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 4, 2022)

OwlRNothing said:


> My one attempt at sheepherding. Best caption wins 1000 lashes with a wet noodle.



The Crane....there is no defense...


----------



## ngamtns (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Big7 (Apr 4, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> View attachment 1140416


Stealing that one !!!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 4, 2022)

Them: why don’t you eat those trout instead of releasing them?
Me: Because I’m an old West Virginian and I know things!!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## snuffy (Apr 5, 2022)

That hurts me just looking at it.


Hillbilly stalker said:


>


----------



## slow motion (Apr 5, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Them: why don’t you eat those trout instead of releasing them?
> Me: Because I’m an old West Virginian and I know things!!


Can't remember how it went but my Daddy had a saying about branch kinand always being up the branch. It would have tied in with this.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 5, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Can't remember how it went but my Daddy had a saying about branch kinand always being up the branch. It would have tied in with this.[/QUOTE
> Ive heard that one a lot too. I always figured it referred to everybody bathed in the same creek and that’s where the magic happened. Might also be where the saying “ up a feces creek” came from.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## OwlRNothing (Apr 5, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> I have a Question….Why is that fellers’ pants legs stuck in his boots???
> Something about them getting their heads stuck in the fence. My grandfather referred to them as Montana women


Not pants in boots my friend - those are called "waders." We were fishing for cutthroat and grayling near Centennial Valley and ran into a big herd blocking the road and we had fish to catch ( or miss) so I volunteered my fat self to try my hand at sheepdogging. lol


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 5, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


>


Might have been a drought going on and it needed a drink of water.


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Apr 7, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1145265


?


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Apr 7, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1145265



One of them vampire like goat killers from the Carib islands or my wife's second cousin from Alabama - he has always had a hankering for goats. But he went missing a decade ago.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 7, 2022)

OwlRNothing said:


> My one attempt at sheepherding. Best caption wins 1000 lashes with a wet noodle.



boy, I say Boy!  They went thata way.


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 8, 2022)

Billy's wife?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 8, 2022)

5 mins of canoe magic 
with hokey music.


----------



## campboy (Apr 8, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1145346


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 8, 2022)

mark-7mag said:


> Who’s old lady is this ? View attachment 1140584[/QUOTE
> new meaning to 3 wide.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## redeli (Apr 15, 2022)

Did you see the size of that chicken


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Railroader (Apr 16, 2022)

dwhee87 said:


> View attachment 1146738



Now that's funny.... ?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 16, 2022)

How do you eat an elephant ???        One bite at a time.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Apr 16, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1146544


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 16, 2022)

Last one I saw had prison tattoos


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 18, 2022)

Who is going to take up the task in your family?


----------



## Doug B. (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 18, 2022)

2:38


----------



## Whitefeather (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## campboy (Apr 20, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1147440



that's just wrong


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Apr 24, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1148142


Amen brother.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Apr 27, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1148624


Looks like the list my wife gives me.

We have gone over the whole (not milk whole) "skim milk" thingy.  It is apparently the same as fat free milk.  2% milk and it's a redo for me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2022)

Here or Dad jokes?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## campboy (Apr 27, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1148624



Madam, you are just evil!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 27, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1148624


And, I would come home with :

Bacon
Beer 
Steak
Taters


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> And, I would come home with :
> 
> Bacon
> Beer
> ...


Do you deliver?


----------



## Whitefeather (Apr 27, 2022)

You mean like when you have to read this message???


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 27, 2022)

Keebs said:


> Do you deliver?


Maybe, to purty wimmins.


----------



## Dub (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## OwlRNothing (Apr 28, 2022)

Number one "son." Thought he'd be my fishin' and kayak buddy. 

#hateswater 
lol


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 28, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe, to purty wimmins.


Are the bacon, steak, and taters cooked to your usual standards?  If so I know someone who identifies as a purty wimmin.


----------



## Newt2 (Apr 28, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1148643


In my eyes, boneless wings do not exist.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 28, 2022)

That is a good thing.  If they did it would be hard for you to see.


----------



## OwlRNothing (Apr 28, 2022)

Our new doggo Cooper, who has only tinkled and pooped inside the house once today. Well, once each. Better than the dozen times the day we brought him home. Tomorrow, I'm going to teach him how to grill something on the egg or catch a bass on a plastic worm.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 28, 2022)

https://www.itemfix.com/v?t=3l7rm3


----------



## Buck70 (Apr 28, 2022)

Tough


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Apr 28, 2022)

Back porch blood sucker.


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 28, 2022)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Back porch blood sucker.


Ease him on down the road,he’ll bring his relatives


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Apr 28, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Ease him on down the road,he’ll bring his relatives


Thx.

He was in a deep sleep.

Relocated to a tree out in the yard.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Raylander (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Raylander (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## crackerdave (Apr 30, 2022)

Newt2 said:


> In my eyes, boneless wings do not exist.


Have you ever seen one of those farms where they raise boneless chickens?
A pitiful sight indeed!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## ddgarcia (Apr 30, 2022)

So, a couple weeks ago my son was in an accident and totaled his vehicle.(Not his fault and everyone walked away with only bumps and bruises) So we're looking at a "new" vehicles, mid sized trucks, and found a Tacoma we wanted to check out. The wife walks around the driver's side and says "That's not a ..............BULLET hole.....is it?" I walked around there and looked and said "Yeah baby, that's exactly what it is.".


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 30, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> So, a couple weeks ago my son was in an accident and totaled his vehicle.(Not his fault and everyone walked away with only bumps and bruises) So we're looking at a "new" vehicles, mid sized trucks, and found a Tacoma we wanted to check out. The wife walks around the driver's side and says "That's not a ..............BULLET hole.....is it?" I walked around there and looked and said "Yeah baby, that's exactly what it is.".


Well the good news is the bullet was fired from the inside going outwards. You can buy the truck and not worry about someone being after it . It will be pretty good leverage for bargaining too.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Railroader (Apr 30, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1149141



That one made me spit coffee!!!


----------



## dwhee87 (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (May 2, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 2, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 2, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 2, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 2, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (May 3, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (May 3, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 3, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 3, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 4, 2022)




----------



## JustUs4All (May 4, 2022)

Tweren't too small at all and funny to boot.


----------



## Mars (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Newt2 (May 4, 2022)

Mars said:


> View attachment 1149774


Honestly, been there, done that, but I was 6.


----------



## dwhee87 (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 5, 2022)




----------



## trad bow (May 5, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1149953


Starting on crack early


----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 5, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (May 5, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Railroader (May 5, 2022)

Dub said:


>



I have had that exact conversation.  The last line was...

Doctor: Uhh, Ok, then...


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 6, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 6, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 6, 2022)

Probably gonna get fussed at for this one


----------



## dwhee87 (May 7, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (May 7, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (May 7, 2022)

dwhee87 said:


> View attachment 1150253


I thought it would take 100 post to Unsee that one above from stalker and you did it one.


----------



## snuffy (May 7, 2022)

Wish I could double like this one!!



sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1150255


----------



## dwhee87 (May 7, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> I thought it would take 100 post to Unsee that one above from stalker and you did it one.


My service to mankind....


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 7, 2022)




----------



## fireman32 (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Newt2 (May 7, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Probably gonna get fussed at for this oneView attachment 1150211


OMG!


----------



## Doug B. (May 7, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 8, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (May 8, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


>


Here's mine.


----------



## snuffy (May 8, 2022)

My good ones!


----------



## Railroader (May 8, 2022)

I know a guy that hires help that way...

He tells someone he's interested in that he will text them at 0800 the next day...

At 0800 he makes contact.

Next he tells them they have five minutes to send him a picture of their work boots and pocketknife on the hood of their truck. 

If they succeed, he tells them to come on in.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 9, 2022)




----------



## mark-7mag (May 9, 2022)

?


----------



## Dub (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 10, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1150800




Maybe folks will consider this when they vote next time.....


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 10, 2022)

I found one of them 80 million voters


----------



## oldways (May 11, 2022)

Yep you did


----------



## Duff (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 12, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (May 13, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (May 13, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 13, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 13, 2022)




----------



## ddgarcia (May 13, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1151327


Been eating the "lean" stuff huh?


----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 14, 2022)




----------



## ddgarcia (May 14, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1151565


Sum folk just need kill'n


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 14, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1151664


Wow!!!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 15, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (May 15, 2022)

Can't give away the 'non-meat' jerky at Kroger...


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 16, 2022)




----------



## bilgerat (May 16, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 17, 2022)




----------



## mark-7mag (May 17, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1151962


Why hasn’t @4HAND liked this post ?


----------



## 4HAND (May 17, 2022)

mark-7mag said:


> Why hasn’t @4HAND liked this post ?


Just did......


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 18, 2022)

New movie


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 18, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (May 19, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (May 19, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 20, 2022)

Doboy Dawg said:


> View attachment 1152572





How many McRibs ago was that pic ??????


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (May 22, 2022)

Gas prices got so high the sign spontaneously combusts


----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)

Meme maker can't spell, but.....


----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 23, 2022)

Dub said:


>


That actually happened at the town next to ours at the Fish camp. Front page of Sunday’s paper.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Buck70 (May 23, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1153257


Can't like this one enough!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 23, 2022)

South Carolina state bird I reckon


----------



## 4HAND (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 23, 2022)




----------



## mark-7mag (May 23, 2022)

^^^ lol ^^^


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 25, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 26, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (May 26, 2022)

@Jeff C.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2022)




----------



## campboy (May 26, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1153721



that's how my life has been lately


----------



## Doboy Dawg (May 26, 2022)




----------



## mark-7mag (May 27, 2022)

Billy don’t need no AC . Btw, is anyone missing some piping ?


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2022)

mark-7mag said:


> Billy don’t need no AC . Btw, is anyone missing some piping ?




Prob the "guy" in post 798,,,,,


----------



## Mike 65 (May 27, 2022)

Hilsman said:


> Prob the "guy" in post 798,,,,,


----------



## JustUs4All (May 28, 2022)

I did something very similar in a 69 VW Karmann Ghia.  LOL


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 28, 2022)

@kmckinnie    Is that your rig ? Say it isn’t so


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (May 29, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (May 29, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 30, 2022)

The “ Man tree” in Bulgaria. Some type of Beech.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 31, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## snuffy (Jun 1, 2022)

Hope it is an empty can!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1154996


----------



## Dub (Jun 1, 2022)

Hilsman said:


> Prob the "guy" in post 798,,,,,


----------



## Dub (Jun 1, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1154603


----------



## Dub (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Railroader (Jun 3, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1155322



Doug, you have me wondering what sort of mind is able to find such things...

Or didja take that pic yerself, which would open up a whole new set of questions....


----------



## Doug B. (Jun 3, 2022)

Railroader said:


> Doug, you have me wondering what sort of mind is able to find such things...
> 
> Or didja take that pic yerself, which would open up a whole new set of questions....


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## campboy (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Jeepnfish (Jun 3, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1155407


How does 1 beer equal 5 trips to the bathroom? Drink 1 around 8 pm, go to the bathroom at 930, 1100, 115, 3, 5am!?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Breamhead1 (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531810104860979200


----------



## BassRaider (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## BassRaider (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 5, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1155783


Next time buy a Ford?


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 5, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1155783


Well, looking at the sign above the rack, "Don't worry, that'll buff right out".


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1155783



Would you like to use a loaner?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 6, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1155781





That's the sure'nuff truth !!!!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## OwlRNothing (Jun 8, 2022)

Paradise on earth. #somewhereinNC


----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 8, 2022)

OwlRNothing said:


> Paradise on earth. #somewhereinNC
> View attachment 1156361


Is that the hind-end of a deer just to the right of the tent, behind the saplings?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 8, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1156399


You're down to a quarter alive?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## thumper523 (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 9, 2022)

Gunsmoke is on. Yeah!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 11, 2022)

Rednecks with blue plastic tarps should have filed for a patent I reckon . They will sale anything nowadays I guess.


----------



## Dub (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 11, 2022)

Couldn't help but think of @sinclair1


----------



## Dub (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Raylander (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Raylander (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Raylander (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Raylander (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Raylander (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## buckmanmike (Jun 11, 2022)

Caution.


----------



## Buck70 (Jun 12, 2022)

Where is that???


----------



## Dub (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## buckmanmike (Jun 12, 2022)

Buck70 said:


> Where is that???


I got it from the internet. Did not say location. I've never seen a cougar crossing sign.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 12, 2022)

Redneck Abs


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2022)

photo of shark from under.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Crakajak (Jun 14, 2022)

Next year's truck model just came out.


----------



## B. White (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 16, 2022)

Somebody start a new one!


----------



## campboy (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Gbr5pb (Jun 16, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1157915


Gosh I want one!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Gbr5pb (Jun 16, 2022)

Gbr5pb said:


> Gosh I want one!


Amazon got them! Wear for my BIL


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 16, 2022)

https://forum.gon.com/threads/random-non-political-campfire-stuff-5.1019645/

New thread here.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 14, 2022)




----------

